# What's the best peptide(s) to use during pct to maintain muscle gains?



## DaBeast25 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been trying to learn a bit more about peptides but it's taking some time... 

It seems some like GHRP-6 creates a huge increase in appetite which I'm not necessarily looking for during pct.  

Others like IGF's seem to be all site specific and since I don't follow traditional bodypart splits I'm not really looking for something like this either.

I'd like something that will help maintain/improve muscle tissue and... if anything else... maybe aid in fat burning However, I'd prefer to use something that can be taken sub-q OR something that isn't site specific and that has a lower risk and danger involved.

Anyone want to point me in the right direction???

I'm 26, been training since a teen... I'll be coming to the end of a Test/Primo/ Super DMZ/ Anavar cycle in about 6 weeks.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 5, 2011)

You want a combo between a ghrp and a ghrh (cjc-1293). If you dont want the hunger increase from the ghrp6 then go with ghrp2 or ipamorlin (thinks that's how it's spelled) which doesn't increase hunger.

Dose between 100 - 150mcg 3 x a day on an empty stomach and wait 20 to 30 min before eating anything.

You can stay on this as long as you like.

Extreme peptide has great prices and if you arein the us arrives most of the time in 3 days


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Bro, 

The GHRP-2 looks interesting.  3x/day dosing on an empty stomach may be tuff...I'm gonna have to see if I can realistically stick myself 3x/day b/c my schedule is all over the place and REALLY busy right now.

Checking into  the CJC 1293 now


----------



## Thresh (Apr 6, 2011)

The igf people use site specific. Not really a big deal, if you workout biceps and chest let's say, inject the biceps, then next time pin the chest. I have read a few logs of people virtually keeping all of there weight this way.


----------



## Life (Apr 6, 2011)

I kept all of mine with IGF1-DES and proper PCT.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 7, 2011)

> I kept all of mine with IGF1-DES and proper PCT.



Is that IGF1-DES site specific as well? and does it have to be injected IM or Subq?


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 7, 2011)

you could use GHRP2 as said above...

i've heard a lot of good thoughts about IGF1 DES during PCT, haven't done it personnaly, but i definitely will give it a go


also take a look at ostarine


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 7, 2011)

My reco would be ipa and cjc if you were older. Save that stuff and igf when you start getting injuries or just start feelin like an ole fucker.  What type of test did you do and at what dose? My personal opinion is to jump start the boys down there, cut back on training, take an anti- catabolic supplement other than hgh peps and adjust caloric intake as needed. Transitions are always tough but you just need to be realistic in your expectations. When I was ur age I would loose 20- 30 percent of my gains. As I got older I noticed I started keeping most of my gains if I trained right. Most of the time I stopped training which is a total f up on my part then got like jello. The cool thing is that muscle has some memory.

Two key take aways. One keep training hard and run a normal PCT which is typically dosed according to how much test and estro you have created over the past cycled weeks

Good luck and stay healthy


----------

